# Otocinclus Catfish



## evanb (Jul 10, 2013)

One of my two otocinclus catfish in my 29 gallon community is slightly bloated and is very red (image at http://aquariumkids.com/images/sick-oto.png). The other is fine and both were yesterday. My first thought was that some of the parameters where off, but I just checked the parameters and everything is fine (ammonia 0, nitrite 0, nitrate 5> [lots of plants], pH 6.3 [pH comes out of the tap low], and temp 81F). Its tank mates are all peaceful (endlers/guppy, neons, and ghost catfish, plus 2 harlequins [I know I should have a few more, but its a long story and I plan to do something about this in the future]). What is happening? My next best guess is a bacterial infection, so I will be QTing. Thanks!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Do you vacuum your substrate? Sometimes ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate can be sequestered in the substrate by anaerobic bacteria colonies and can cause burns on the underbellies of bottom feeders like plecos and otos.

If you don't vacuum on a regular basis, I would suggest transferring your critters to a temporary spot (bucket, Tupperware, etc.) and doing an 80% water change while vacuuming thoroughly. Check the parameters afterwards to make sure there aren't any excesses in the water.

Treat your oto with API Stress Coat and API Stress Zyme, along with a half dose of API Melafix in case it has a bacterial infection setting in. And keep on regular water changes and frequent gravel vacuuming.


----------

